# Farewell mavs fan



## edwardcyh

Greetings mavs fans,

I am officially signing off this site because my sig has been edited without my permission for the 3rd time.

I do feel disrespected by the forum operator and will therefore remove myself from the site.

It's been interesting chatting with all of you through the past years: the highs and the lows. Hopefully, as mavs fans, we'll see more highs than lows in the future.

Good luck, and go mavs!


----------



## R-Star

Follow the rules. Not that hard to understand.


----------



## Luke

I almost feel like we should let R-Star go through the rules with every new poster on this site, he's had a run in with probably every rule sans spam. I'm gonna think it over.

Oh, and it's pretty tough to "disrespect" someone by altering a signature on a message board. Get over yourself.


----------



## sMaK

Leaving right before your Mavs lose. Good timing.


----------



## Basel

Weren't you PM'd about removing it? Leaving the boards over something like this seems pretty childish, honestly. You're better than that, Edward.


----------



## Ron

Basel said:


> Weren't you PM'd about removing it? Leaving the boards over something like this seems pretty childish, honestly. You're better than that, Edward.


I agree.

Just last night he showed awesome sportsmanship after his own team lost and gave it up to Miami...this behavior is so contradictory, I am just wondering what we are dealing with here.

In any event, R-Star is right. Just follow the rules...anyone can enjoy this site and we are pretty loose here compared to other boards.


----------



## Dissonance

Oh, God.


----------



## R-Star

Ron said:


> I agree.
> 
> Just last night he showed awesome sportsmanship after his own team lost and gave it up to Miami...this behavior is so contradictory, I am just wondering what we are dealing with here.
> 
> In any event, R-Star is right. Just follow the rules...anyone can enjoy this site and we are pretty loose here compared to other boards.


If this were a movie I'd be the sheriff that plays by his own rules. I'd have a cowboy hat and maybe an old dirty duster jacket. 

This website needs me.


----------



## roux

R-Star said:


> If this were a movie I'd be the sheriff that plays by his own rules. I'd have a cowboy hat and maybe an old dirty duster jacket.
> 
> This website needs me.


Nah, you just havent done anything dumb enough that we can justify booting you quite yet


----------



## roux

as for edward.. you bash the mods in your sig.. its going to get removed... you know that.. hell everyone here knows that. Seems like you are seeking pity on something that doesnt deserve it.. i hope you get over this bull**** and come back to the site someday


----------



## R-Star

roux2dope said:


> Nah, you just havent done anything dumb enough that we can justify booting you quite yet


I'll never be banned. And if I ever were, the decision wouldn't be made by some nobody like yourself, that's for damn sure.

You should find it strange that your username is green, yet I am more important to this websites success as just a mere poster.


----------



## roux

R-Star said:


> I'll never be banned. And if I ever were, the decision wouldn't be made by some nobody like yourself, that's for damn sure.
> 
> You should find it strange that your username is green, yet I am more important to this websites success as just a mere poster.


Bah.. im not special.. and neither are you.. this site has lost a ton of productive posters over the years and ithas continued to live,and it will after if you and i were to stop posting, your inflated sense of value makes you sound edward like


----------



## R-Star

roux2dope said:


> Bah.. im not special.. and neither are you.. this site has lost a ton of productive posters over the years and ithas continued to live,and it will after if you and i were to stop posting, your inflated sense of value makes you sound edward like


The site wouldn't miss a beat if you never posted here again. Me on the other hand? You don't think threads would be made? I'm not attracting hits right now with me Bart Simpson like "in your face" posting? 

I'm sure you do a bang up job as a com mod, or you don't, I don't really care. But as far as posting, do you think anyone logs in thinking "Oh man, what does roux2dope have to say today?"

I don't have to ask if people log in to see whats on my mind, because we all know for a fact that people enjoy reading my posts. Sorry if that upsets you, but that's not inflated ego. I'm a god here because that is what I made myself. You on the other hand made yourself another blank face drowned out in a sea of other nobodies.


----------



## Ron

I don't know why anyone ever takes R-Star seriously...really, I see just about all his posts (except for the ones dealing with his profession) are tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## R-Star

Ron said:


> I don't know why anyone ever takes R-Star seriously...really, I see just about all his posts (except for the ones dealing with his profession) are tongue-in-cheek.


My persona doesn't change the fact that I speak the truth. I keep this forum interesting and bring views. Getting rid of me would be like firing your most productive salesman because you don't like his attitude. Sure you could do it, but its bad business.


----------



## roux

R-Star said:


> The site wouldn't miss a beat if you never posted here again. Me on the other hand? You don't think threads would be made? I'm not attracting hits right now with me Bart Simpson like "in your face" posting?
> 
> I'm sure you do a bang up job as a com mod, or you don't, I don't really care. But as far as posting, do you think anyone logs in thinking "Oh man, what does roux2dope have to say today?"
> 
> I don't have to ask if people log in to see whats on my mind, because we all know for a fact that people enjoy reading my posts. Sorry if that upsets you, but that's not inflated ego. I'm a god here because that is what I made myself. You on the other hand made yourself another blank face drowned out in a sea of other nobodies.


 if your goal was to come on this site and gather a few fanboys then congrats you suceeded.. and you're right if i left the site nobody would probably care.. and i want it that way.. my goal is not to become god of basketball boards and come on here everyday and flood the site with my bull****.. fact of the matter is there would be a thread if you got banned..just like you have worked so hard to achieve, then a week later everyone would forget about it and move on.. this site has lost tons of great posters, TBF, Krstic for example that actually worked to make this site better and those are two names that are rarely mentioned anymore.. you think this place would fall apart without you, hell there are alot of people that think this site would be better off without you


----------



## E.H. Munro

Ron said:


> I don't know why anyone ever takes R-Star seriously...really, I see just about all his posts (except for the ones dealing with his profession) are tongue-in-cheek.


Unfortunately it's usually is left butt cheek.


----------



## R-Star

roux2dope said:


> if your goal was to come on this site and gather a few fanboys then congrats you suceeded.. and you're right if i left the site nobody would probably care.. and i want it that way.. my goal is not to become god of basketball boards and come on here everyday and flood the site with my bull****.. fact of the matter is there would be a thread if you got banned..just like you have worked so hard to achieve, then a week later everyone would forget about it and move on.. this site has lost tons of great posters, TBF, Krstic for example that actually worked to make this site better and those are two names that are rarely mentioned anymore.. you think this place would fall apart without you, hell there are alot of people that think this site would be better off without you


Like you and a few other jealous mods who get angry at the fact that posters love me?

And the fact that you think I put in "hard work" to have people love me on here is flattering. I've made it clear over the years I come here to pass time while at work or if I'm just sitting around watching TV. 

Its funny you bring up TBF seeing as how we both got along swimmingly. And Krstic? Where is he now? Where is Kitty? Last I remember was them both pushing as hard as humanly possible to ban me. How did that go for them?

For you to say I haven't given anyone reason enough to ban me and that's the only reason I'm still here is laughable. I'm still here because of the reasons I've already explained. Plenty of posters have been banned for less. 

At the end of the day, you hate me because you hate that this website loves me. You could write your most in depth basketball ideas and no one would really care. I can tell people I'm having a hard time getting to sleep and it will get multiple replies. That bothers you. Well too bad. 

Jealousy on the internet is sad.


----------



## R-Star

E.H. Munro said:


> Unfortunately it's usually is left butt cheek.


Oh that's just not nice at all. I haven't done anything like that in over a year.


----------



## GNG

edwardcyh said:


> Greetings mavs fans,
> 
> I am officially signing off this site because my sig has been edited without my permission for the 3rd time.
> 
> I do feel disrespected by the forum operator and will therefore remove myself from the site.
> 
> It's been interesting chatting with all of you through the past years: the highs and the lows. Hopefully, as mavs fans, we'll see more highs than lows in the future.
> 
> Good luck, and go mavs!


----------



## roux

R-Star said:


> Like you and a few other jealous mods who get angry at the fact that posters love me?
> 
> And the fact that you think I put in "hard work" to have people love me on here is flattering. I've made it clear over the years I come here to pass time while at work or if I'm just sitting around watching TV.
> 
> Its funny you bring up TBF seeing as how we both got along swimmingly. And Krstic? Where is he now? Where is Kitty? Last I remember was them both pushing as hard as humanly possible to ban me. How did that go for them?
> 
> For you to say I haven't given anyone reason enough to ban me and that's the only reason I'm still here is laughable. I'm still here because of the reasons I've already explained. Plenty of posters have been banned for less.
> 
> At the end of the day, you hate me because you hate that this website loves me. You could write your most in depth basketball ideas and no one would really care. I can tell people I'm having a hard time getting to sleep and it will get multiple replies. That bothers you. Well too bad.
> 
> Jealousy on the internet is sad.


Whatever helps get you through the day r star.. enjoy pretending to be internet jesus


----------



## R-Star

roux2dope said:


> Whatever helps get you through the day r star.. enjoy pretending to be internet jesus


Well I know without telling you off today my day would have been unbearable.

My life right now is aces bro, we both know that. I post when times are good, and when I'm sitting at home not working because of the recession. If you really think I come on here to brighten up my sad day, you'd be pretty disappointed.


----------



## roux

R-Star said:


> Well I know without telling you off today my day would have been unbearable.
> 
> My life right now is aces bro, we both know that. I post times are good, and when I'm sitting at home not working because of the recession. If you really think I come on here to brighten up my sad day, you'd be pretty disappointed.


I really dont care


----------



## R-Star

roux2dope said:


> I really dont care


Yea, but the thing is Skippy? You do. 

You keep trying to post to get the last word with weak "I don't care" posts, when its painfully clear it bothers you. It bothers you and I could care less.

And who's thread is this now? eddy's, yours, or is it R-Stars? 

You care. That much is obvious.


----------



## Dornado

I came into this thread expecting to make fun of another "farewell" thread and got a healthy dose of R-Star internet insecurity instead... if that's what you were hoping for when you said it was "R-Star's thread" I guess you succeeded.


----------



## R-Star

Dornado said:


> I came into this thread expecting to make fun of another "farewell" thread and got a healthy dose of R-Star internet insecurity instead... if that's what you were hoping for when you said it was "R-Star's thread" I guess you succeeded.


No no, you mean R-Star security. Like a secure bank fault of manhood. You accidentally added an _in_. You probably just hit a couple of extra keys by accident. 

You're a better typer than that Tornado.


----------



## croco

Don't do it, we need every Mavs fan we have on this board.


----------



## Ben

R-Star said:


> Follow the rules. Not that hard to understand.


I had to double check the username in case someone had copied your avatar and posted this as a joke.


----------

